# Flat Roof Suggestion



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

Good thinking on the separator, George.

Most mebrane manufacturers specify 1/8" minimum slope per foot. With that slope framed in, I doubt you would notice it if you framed it this way, and you would eliminte the need for tapered insulation. Also, Tapered insulation may show on the rise. I hope this helps.


----------



## gladiator (Sep 12, 2005)

AaronB said:


> Good thinking on the separator, George.
> 
> Most mebrane manufacturers specify 1/8" minimum slope per foot. With that slope framed in, I doubt you would notice it if you framed it this way, and you would eliminte the need for tapered insulation. Also, Tapered insulation may show on the rise. I hope this helps.


AaronB yes, on the left and right side you would see the taper. On six feet that would be a framed slope of 3/4" so if I still elected go with the no pitch frame and use the tapper material, would that still be 3/4" at the high end / end of the house as it goes out the six feet.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

3/4" tapered is measured at 3/4" rise per foot of run. Six feet of run will give you a total of 4.5" of rise. Am I in line with the question youre asking?


----------

